# Acceptable to post a job here?



## Edziu (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey Gang-
The lumber company I work for has a job opening currently. Would it be acceptable to mention the job in the forum? We're not looking to avoid traditional job websites, we just wanted to go to the source, rather than filter through every Tom, Dick and Harry in the regular avenues.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I think it's fine.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Ed, I don't think there would be anything wrong in listing your city and asking any interested people to PM you for details.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Go for it


----------

